# Bộ sản phẩm nệm - ga - gối mát cho mùa hè 2019



## Nguyen Lynh (26/3/19)

Mùa hè sắp đến rồi, chắc chắn bạn sẽ vô cùng khó chịu và không thể nào ngon giấc với cái thời thiết oi bức của mùa hè đúng không nào? Nhiệt độ đóng một vai trò khá quan trọng đối với chất lượng giấc ngủ của bạn. Hãy chuẩn bị sẵn sàng cho mùa hè với bộ nệm - ga - gối chuyên dụng thoáng mát cho mùa hè 2019 nào cả nhà ơi !!

*Cải thiện chất lượng giấc ngủ vào mùa hè*
Trong những năm gần đây đã có rất nhiều nghiên cứu được thực hiện về lợi ích của một giấc ngủ ngon (tăng cường thể chất tinh thần lẫn sức khỏe). Một nghiên cứu cho thấy giấc ngủ tốt và mức độ hạnh phúc đi đôi với nhau. Vì thế mà chất lượng giấc ngủ  quan trọng không kém đối với sức khỏe tổng thể của bạn như ăn uống và rèn luyện thể dục thao thường xuyên.

Trước tiên chúng ta sẽ bàn luận về mội trường ngủ trước nhé. Nhắc đến yếu tố mội trường thì nhiệt độ là một phần không thể thiếu khiến giấc ngủ của bạn trở nên ngon lành hay tồi tệ. Khi bạn đi ngủ, nhiệt độ mà cơ thể mong muốn sẽ giảm xuống ở mức độ phù hợp với thể trặng của từng cá nhân, không quá nóng hoặc quá lạnh sẽ khiến cơ thể dễ chịu và yên giấc hơn. Vì thế mà việc lựa chọn bộ sản phẩm giường nệm cho mùa hè luôn được nhiều gia đình chú ý đến.

*Lựa chọn nệm - drap - gối thoáng mát cho mùa hè như thế nào?*

*Nệm*
Là nhân tố quyết định đến chất lượng giấc ngủ của bạn, do vậy chiếc nệm yêu cầu phải đáp ứng được khả năng nâng đỡ tối ưu nhất cho cơ thể, đồng thời phải thấm hút mồ hôi và thoáng khí tối đa thì mới có thể đem đến cho bạn giấc ngủ tốt vào những ngày hè nóng bức.

Thường thì những chiếc nệm được đánh giá cao về sự thoáng mát sẽ thiên về chất liệu được làm từ nguồn nguyên liệu tự nhiên hơn là nhân tạo, điển hình là các dòng nệm cao su thiên nhiên như Liên Á, Vạn Thành, TATANA, Đồng Phú, Kim Cương.

Trong đó những chiếc nệm lò xo được kết cấu từ các con lò xo liên kết chặt chẽ  cũng đáng được chú ý đến bởi hệ thống được thiết kế các voan lưu thông khí trong ngoài giúp gia tăng sự thoáng mát cho chiếc nệm.






_Nệm cao su thiên nhiên TATANA thoáng mát tối đa nhờ vải 4D SPACER hút ẩm tốt_​
*Mền (chăn) - Ga giường*
Vào mùa hè có thể bạn sẽ không cần dùng đến chăn (mền), nhưng vẫn có một số người yêu thích và sử dụng chăn như một thói quen. Còn ga giường thì chắc hẵn nhà nào cũng chuẩ bị sẵn 1-2 chiếc để thay đổi rồi đúng không nào?

Thường thì khi sắm đồ nội thất phòng ngủ bạn sẽ chọn cùng mẫu hay trọn bộ hợp nhãn nhất có thể, đặc biệt vào mùa hè thì mình khuyến cáo các anh/chị nên chọn những màu sắc tươi mát thay vì ấm nóng nhé, ví dụ: xanh biển, xanh lá,.... Khi lựa chọn chăn - ga các gia đình sẽ lưu ý đến việc lựa chọn chất liệu và giá thành hợp lý với kinh tế. Sau đây là những chất liệu chăn - ga thông dụng cho mùa hè năm 2019: cotton, satin, modal, bamboo, tencel của các thương hiệu uy tín như TATANA, Everon, Edena.






_Bộ Chăn - ga - gối TATANA với giá ưu đãi -15% tại  Thegioinem_​
*Gối*
Chọn một chiếc gối phù hợp là điều nên làm nếu bạn muốn ngủ ngon và tỉnh dậy sảng khoái vào mỗi sáng. Tuy nhiên, việc chọn gối không phải lúc nào cũng đơn giản, với rất nhiều chất liệu và kích cỡ khác nhau để lựa chọn. Các loại gối phổ biến nhất là gối cao su thiên nhiên, gối cao su non, gối tơ tằm, gối gòn.

Tùy thuộc vào sở thích cá nhân thích nằm gối cao hay gối thấp mà bạn sẽ chọn kích thước tương thích. Còn về chất liệu thì gối cao su thiên nhiên luôn được đánh giá cao về độ đàn hồi lẫn tính năng thoáng mát nhờ có lỗ thông khí trên 2 bề mặt gối.






_Gối cao su thiên nhiên với cấu lỗ thoáng khí đem đến sự thoải mái mát mẻ khi nằm_​
*Topper hỗ trợ nệm*
Topper nệm là sản phẩm giúp gia tặng thêm sự êm ái trên bề mặt nệm khi nằm và có thể tháo rời khỏi nệm nên dễ dạng cho việc vệ sinh, giặt giũ. Khi chọn chiếc topper, trước tiên bạn nên xem xét mục tiêu của bạn là gì? mềm mại, hỗ trợ, ấm áp, làm mát, giảm đau nhức người.






_Topper Edena với lớp vải thoáng mát, mềm mịn góp phận giúp bạn ngon giấc mỗi đêm_​
Tóm lại, ngủ ngon vào mùa hè không còn trở nên quá khó nếu lựa chọn đúng bộ giường - nệm-  chăn - ga - gối phù hợp. Hãy cùng vào website Thegioinem.com để mang về cho mình bộ sản phẩm nệm ngủ mát vào mùa hè này nhé.


----------

